# google earth login error!



## infra_red_dude (Sep 30, 2005)

hi folks,
i've been using google earth for a while now. of recently i'm not able to logon to the google earth server. the server is log on to is: kh.google.com trying at port 80. no matter wot i do, i cant logon to this server.

anyone got google earth working? can u plz gimme the server and port details??

i've tried pinging auth.keyhole.com and kh.google.com servers and its 100% successful. i've allowed full access to google earth in mcafee firewall. dunno wots the problem. please help.


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey i m also getting the exact problem, although i m noy using any firewall


----------



## cvvikram (Sep 30, 2005)

Yes even i am facing the same problem


----------



## gdatuk (Sep 30, 2005)

strange guys..i dont get that problem working fine with me.i have a proxy and a firewall..


----------



## mariner (Sep 30, 2005)

lot of hue and cry going on in the media about google earth.may be its blocked.
i did not install it after i formatted and reinstalled( coupla weeks back) but it was working fine then.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 30, 2005)

yeah me too. i was using it fine till yesterday. but then my cuz accidently deleted some dlls...and i had to uninstall it and reinstall. ever since then i'm not able to logon to any server. strange!


----------



## rohanbee (Sep 30, 2005)

ya it might be true the indian goverment might have started blocking it.............no wonder so many people cannot access it...............but can they?!


----------



## mariner (Oct 1, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> ya it might be true the indian goverment might have started blocking it.............no wonder so many people cannot access it...............but can they?!



sure they can.the babus siting there think thats the best solution. remember what happened to yahoo chat some time back !

btw they have also banned some indian porn sites  and also astalavista cannot be accesed. i m getting a gateway timeout error since this morning.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 1, 2005)

but if they haf blocked it, then how is it that some people are able to access the servers and use google earth while some of us can't????

has it been blocked by my isp?? i use bsnl dataone broadband? wot isp are you people using???


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 1, 2005)

google free is working, pro is not logging in


----------



## sting (Oct 2, 2005)

i had the same problem  with Google  pro yesterday, now its working fine after a fresh install


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Oct 2, 2005)

funny.i can access google pro.with no probs.what login are u talking about.iam a member of astalvista i can access.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 2, 2005)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> funny.i can access google pro.with no probs.what login are u talking about.iam a member of astalvista i can access.



i can't. wots about being member of astalvista??? plz elaborate! i wanna start using this excellant software again!!!! i just can't understand how some of us can access while others cant!!


----------



## khandu (Oct 2, 2005)

It seems if u have cracked version it has stopped working.. 

get the free version and it is working like a charm


----------



## atool (Oct 2, 2005)

i m having the same problem...though till the day the big story was broken in TOI it was working fine


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 2, 2005)

atool said:
			
		

> i m having the same problem...though till the day the big story was broken in TOI it was working fine



exactly! i suspect the same thing!!!! is there no solution to this problem??


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Oct 3, 2005)

mariner was talking about astalavista he has problem accessing.download google earth from know sources and mare sure u meet the requirements.

Minimum configuration:

    * Operating system: Windows 2000, Windows XP
    * CPU speed: IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® PIII 500 MHz
    * System memory (RAM): 128MB
    * 200MB hard-disk space
    * 3D graphics card: 3D-capable video card with 16MB VRAM
    * 1024x768, 32-bit true color screen
    * Network speed: 128 kbps ("Broadband/Cable Internet")

Recommended configuration:

    * Operating system: Windows XP
    * CPU speed: IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® P4 2.4GHz+ or AMD 2400xp+
    * System memory (RAM): 512MB
    * 2GB hard-disk space
    * 3D graphics card: 3D-capable video card with 32MB VRAM or greater
    * 1280x1024, 32-bit true color screen
    * Network speed: 128 kbps ("Broadband/Cable Internet")

*kh.google.com/download/earth/plus.html

see if that works.

let me know.

bye


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 3, 2005)

yep my laptop meets the system requirements. in fact its not the first time i'm running this software. i've been using this since quite some time. but it stopped working since about 4 dayz ago after i reinstalled it.


----------



## shaunak (Oct 3, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> ya it might be true the indian goverment might have started blocking it.............no wonder so many people cannot access it...............but can they?!



the govt cannot just deny access to a specific media without LETTING YOU KNOW. all it can do and some govts are doing is CENSURING parts of the globe.


----------

